# Why They  Call Them "Cellphones"



## imp (Sep 26, 2015)

My wife just summoned me to the living room. My hearing requires close presence. She just received a note  from her sister, explaining that, "We are prisoners of our phones now". 

The graphic she sent showed a phone emblazoned with bars across it!

Appropriate.   imp


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

Hmm. I don't have a cell phone. No doubt I am atavistic. Goes well with my two slightly webbed toes.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2015)

Hahaha..that's brilliant Ken...I love those


----------



## imp (Sep 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm. I don't have a cell phone. No doubt I am atavistic. Goes well with my two slightly webbed toes.....



My! I expect it makes them even prettier! Alas, though, feet just ain't the thing IMO. imp


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

Imp, that was my attempt (possibly poor) at satire. Sigh. Nothing to do with the attractiveness of feet!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2015)

imp said:


> My! I expect it makes them even prettier! Alas, though, feet just ain't the thing IMO. imp



Don't knock it 'til you've tried it, Imp! 

Being a monk I've never really wanted a cell phone. I've had them but I've never wanted them. Now I have one of those cheap freebie ones given out by a place called Q-Link and I get 250 free minutes per month. I have to make ONE call per month to remain qualified.

It's going to be tough. Maybe I'll call up the time lady ... or, Buddha forbid, call up my doctor to re-schedule for that check-up I missed two months ago ...


----------



## imp (Sep 27, 2015)

Phil, you rascal!

Now, how would I know, if I had NOT?    imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2015)

imp said:


> Phil, you rascal!
> 
> Now, how would I know, if I had NOT?    imp



It is said that you can know the world without leaving the front door; without looking out the window one may know the Way of Heaven.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

Geez, guys, this is all too deep for me. Think I'll go for a swim in the shallow end of the gene pool, care to join me?layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Geez, guys, this is all too deep for me. Think I'll go for a swim in the shallow end of the gene pool, care to join me?layful:



Pshhh ... I was _born_ there! 

For 57 years I've been wiggling around like a brine shrimp.


----------

